# New CW9 Chambering Problems



## Poncharello (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello everyone. I was hoping to get some feedback from cw9 owners regarding two issues I encountered today at the range. Incidentally, this was the first day firing the new gun.

1. When loading a new magazine, I had several instances where I was unable to release the slide with the slide release lever.

2. I also had several instances where the gun would not chamber the first round. The slide was getting caught on the initial round and would not lock forward. I was forced to release the mag and re-rack the slide to eject the round.

Is this an issue of the break in period, and has anyone found an easier way to chamber the first round. I had to resort to depressing the slide lever and pulling back the slide at the same time and releasing it. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

1. Was the mag loaded? If yes, I am not sure. If no, that is a function of the Kahr, its alot harder to use the slide release on an empty mag.

2.a. I assume this is manually racking the slide not shooting? Manually you must make sure you are pulling the slide as far aback as possible before releasing for the best results.

2.b. JHPs or Ball? Either way, this will probably clear up during the break-in. The feed ramp is probably a lil rough, you may want to look at it closely. I would shoot the recommended 200, if you stil have the problem contact Kahr, they may need to polish the ramp.

These guns are extremely small for their caliber (look at any other gun of the same cailber) and come from the factory relatively tight. The 200 round break-in is to loosen the gun up a bit and get the parts married a little more.

I wouldnt worry til after at least 200 rounds. Even then, I would put one more box thru before contacting Kahr.


----------



## Poncharello (Jun 20, 2008)

The mag was indeed loaded when I was having the issues, and the slide was back. Since I could not release the slide by depressing the lever (it was too darn hard) I was forced to manually pull it back a little further and then push the slide release lever to take some pressure off of it. Admittedly, I have only put about 85 rounds of ball ammo through the gun, so I am still aways from the recommended 200 break in period. I will say once the gun was working, it sure was fun to shoot, and pretty darn accurate even for a beginner like myself. Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Poncharello said:


> The mag was indeed loaded when I was having the issues, and the slide was back. Since I could not release the slide by depressing the lever (it was too darn hard) I was forced to manually pull it back a little further and then push the slide release lever to take some pressure off of it. Admittedly, I have only put about 85 rounds of ball ammo through the gun, so I am still aways from the recommended 200 break in period. I will say once the gun was working, it sure was fun to shoot, and pretty darn accurate even for a beginner like myself. Thanks again for your feedback.


The mag loaded and the slide release is still tough, I dunno, but that is definitely a problem. I would do the break-in, making sure its properly lubed too.

I think if you call Kahr at this point.. they will tell you what I just said. I hope it works out during the break-in. Good luck.


----------



## Poncharello (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks again for your feedback. I hope to have the full break in done this week and I will report back.


----------



## WoodLark (Jun 13, 2008)

If everything is working properly, you should not have to use the slide release at all. Simply pull the slide back as far as it will go then let go. When I first got my CW-9, I tried to do it the same as you are doing and had the same problems. Once I changed my technique, no problems. Do NOT try to hold the slide back, let it slam home as hard as it wants to.


----------



## Poncharello (Jun 20, 2008)

I am happy to report that after a thorough cleaning and another 100 or so rounds, the cw-9 is working flawlessly. My sense is it was a combination of needing a good lube job, and putting some rounds through it as suggested in the break in period. Nevertheless, the gun performed perfectly over the weekend, and I am very satisfied. Thanks again for everyone's feedback.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

The Kahrs come very, very tight from the factory. The CW9 loosens up very nicely after a couple of hundred rounds. I love mine and it is my EDC.


----------



## ifilef (Aug 19, 2008)

What surprises me from reading various Kahr threads is how many posters apparently never read the manual. Maybe not that important with other firearms, but I believe it imperative that one thoroughly read and understand the manual with all Kahr handguns.

In particular, don't slingshot the gun, at least until you're well beyond break-in, if ever. And there is a break-in period of at least 200 rounds, if you've even bothered to read the manual. Sorry, but I could not disagree more with 'WoodLark' who is giving advice directly contrary to the manual.

I have a CW9 which has been flawless through 800 rounds.

A lot of the frustration and problems some of you may be having is due to not reading the manual, particularly with respect to how to properly chamber that first round.

And make doubly sure your magazine is FULLY seated. You also might request Kahr to send you a stronger magazine catch SPRING if the mags are dropping during rapid fire, etc.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I also have them same problems


----------

